# Fire Bellied Toad Swimming in circles???



## jmh17 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a fire bellied toad and i have just cleaned her tank out and put her back in and i noticed she started swimming in circles so i took her straight out and put her back in the bowl of her old tank water i had her in while cleaning the tank. does anyone know why this is? the tank is quite big for just the 1 toad but its the only one i have and i was planning on getting at least 2 more. help?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't no sorry maybe it feels Luke getting dizzy lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Did you treat the new water, or is it untreated tapwater? The chlorine and stuff in the water may be irritating her.


----------



## jmh17 (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah iv just put abit more in the water is quiet cold though could this be why?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jmh17 said:


> yeah iv just put abit more in the water is quiet cold though could this be why?


That, and the fact that it is *fresh* water- which feels and tastes different. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless she shows any real signs of stress, in that case.


----------

